
Living on the Plateau - mpweiher
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2017/11/18/OnThePlateau.html
======
acangiano
Very thought-provoking article. Loved it. I think there are a couple of
positive side effects to our functional programming fascination in preparation
for a more parallel future (that may come much later than we thought).

1) Emerging languages tend to be safer, statically typed, and although not
functional, they generously borrow from their functional siblings.

2) They tend to have more focus on performance. We didn't go from Python/Ruby
to an even higher level and slower family of languages.

